# What is "Boring"???



## ed4copies (Jan 21, 2012)

The actual turning time on the pen in the vids was about 10 minutes, for the one barrel I turned on camera.

So, if you are watching a project on video, and it involves turning, how long do you want to see the turning?


----------



## ragz (Jan 21, 2012)

Ed I think it depends on the video. Some videos need to be longer and some shorter depending on the topic. Some need more voice over and some less.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 21, 2012)

Ed: I find in my work as a law enforcement instructor, that any video over about 5 or 6 minutes begins to lose interest. I would suggest, if it is going to take that amount of time, doing it in two sessions. Blood and guts will hold the interest longer than African Blackwood, and I lose interest on the former if it lasts that long!  Just some food for thought!


----------



## 76winger (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with Joe on the time and holding interest. The main thing you want to convey is the bits of the process. 
Rounding
Getting it down to the right size
Shaping it
Then smoothing it out

I assume finishing after turning will be another video?


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 21, 2012)

Joe : I feel so much safer knowing that potential officers only have an attention span of 5 to 6 minutes 

Ed: I think it depends on what is being taught and the individual.  I watch videos on turning on youtube all of the time that can run up to 15 minutes long. (I've watched longer)   I subscribe to both capneddie and haydenHD.  I think both produce good videos and both can range in time according to the projects.

With pens If you're talking about cutting down if you're showing a technique I'd show that and then maybe speed up the rest of the process.  I know personally for me it takes me quite awhile to cut down acrylic.   I'd probably say at least 10-15 minutes and that's with a carbide.  No one needs to sit and watch that entire process..

If it's instructions and the lathe is to loud then I would use vegas to lower the sound track of the lathe sound and then do voice over.  In the end I think you just need to find your 'style' and go with it.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 21, 2012)

76winger said:


> I agree with Joe on the time and holding interest. The main thing you want to convey is the bits of the process.
> Rounding
> Getting it down to the right size
> Shaping it
> ...



Yep.  I decided I wanted to break this into small segments, so folks could access EXACTLY what they want.  The footage is shot for Buffing--which will be my first "finish" option.  Someday, I will also do one with liquid polish.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 21, 2012)

Rob73 said:


> Joe : I feel so much safer knowing that potential officers only have an attention span of 5 to 6 minutes
> 
> Ed: I think it depends on what is being taught and the individual. I watch videos on turning on youtube all of the time that can run up to 15 minutes long. (I've watched longer) I subscribe to both capneddie and haydenHD. I think both produce good videos and both can range in time according to the projects.
> 
> ...


 
  I know Rob!  I think the same thing at times, when I'm speaking and they are on their I phone or pad.  I just leave it up to the courts to reinforce what I have tried to get across.!!  :redface:


----------



## alphageek (Jan 21, 2012)

Ed - My suggestion is a good amount of editing... 3-4 minutes TOPS for a video about "generic turning".  Go into special variations later.

1 Minute roughing
1 Minute once round
1 Minute ends
1 Minute Sizing/measuring 

Or so... I'm assuming sanding/etc can be separate, and different turning tools can be different videos.   Pick your favorite tool for the 'main' turning video.

(my 2 cents)


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 21, 2012)

Treat them like it's 1st grade, take the toys away and put them in the drawer they can get them back at the end of the day.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 21, 2012)

As long as you show enough video of a particular operation, that is plenty.  Some videos that show 1-2 solid minutes of tapering a spindle, or hollowing a bowl, is WAY too much -- we get it!  

If someone sends me a link to a YouTube that runs more than 4-5 minutes, it better be absolutely spellbinding.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 21, 2012)

LeeR said:


> As long as you show enough video of a particular operation, that is plenty.  Some videos that show 1-2 solid minutes of tapering a spindle, or hollowing a bowl, is WAY too much -- we get it!
> 
> If someone sends me a link to a YouTube that runs more than 4-5 minutes, it better be absolutely spellbinding.



HAVE NO FEAR!!!!  NOTHING I do on video is going to be SPELLBINDING!!!.

I strive to achieve "not too bad"!!!:frown:


----------



## randywa (Jan 21, 2012)

It may depend on the audience you're aiming for too. A new turner might want more detail ( I did anyway ) and someone with more experience might fast forward past the point you're trying to make.


----------



## tumbleweed676 (Jan 21, 2012)

You have my full attention! Oops there's the bell.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 21, 2012)

LeeR said:


> As long as you show enough video of a particular operation, that is plenty. Some videos that show 1-2 solid minutes of tapering a spindle, or hollowing a bowl, is WAY too much -- we get it!
> 
> If someone sends me a link to a YouTube that runs more than 4-5 minutes, it better be absolutely spellbinding.


 

Lee:  I agree for you and me.   BUT as my director told me, years back, when I mentioned "common sense",  Joe, if common sense were so common, why don't more people have it?????  GOOD Question!~


----------



## terryf (Jan 22, 2012)

There are a lot of old hands commenting here but what if you were a complete beginner, never turned a pen in your life before.

I think in that case it would be nice to be able to see at least one vid of say 10 mins turning and finishing a barrel for a slim.

Ed, have you thought about putting all your work onto a DVD and selling it in the shop? When I started out I looked for a dvd on penturning that was available for a few bucks and couldn't find one. Perhaps I didnt look in the right places?

ps. That said, I wouldnt want to see 3 minutes of sanding!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Show ....*

Hi Ed, I would show enough to demonstrate the technique with voice over then show the intermediate results explaining what you are looking for - you could mention how long it actually took. Then move to the next tool/technique or whatever demonstrate the it... Nobody wants to watch the grass grow so fairly short demonstration of each tool or techique and what you look for before moving on is probably enough.


----------



## markgum (Jan 22, 2012)

Agree with the time limit, break it up like you said that way people can pick up where they want.  
Don't forget the important part of squaring the ends before the turning even starts. just my 1/2 cent worth


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 22, 2012)

I watched the videos last night (early this am) and think you did a good job considering the lack of pole dancing.  Some parts of pen turning are boring even for newbies.  How many times have we heard people say they don't like sanding, etc., even when they don't have any experience to produce a good result.  At any rate, the segmenting makes it easy to go over specific areas again and again if needed, and also allows you to insert more segments as you feel necessary.  Appreciate your effort!:biggrin:


----------

